# [SOLVED] need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040



## TerriShares

I lost my installation CD for my Creative Webcam,vf-0040.It is not on the Creative website because it is over 3 years old.I have googled it to no avail for the past 3 nights.It is driving me insane!! I would be eternaly grateful if someone can help me.
Terri


----------



## michaeldrivas1

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

WCIS_PCDrv_US_1_01_02_0729.EXE this is the driver you need and should work fine.

http://us.creative.com/support/down...type=&filename=WCIS_PCDrv_US_1_01_02_0729.EXE

Please write back and let me know how you made out!


----------



## TerriShares

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

Michael,thank you so much for answering me so soon.I really appreciate your time! Just now,when I tried to download that driver,I got a message that said,"An error occured while trying to install this file",or something to that sort.I don't know what I have done now! LOL


----------



## michaeldrivas1

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

Try this right click first on download and then click on properties find the tab that says compatibility select on windows 98.... See if it will install then. I'll be on for a bit so let me know if it worked and if not we''ll work it out.


----------



## TerriShares

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

Michael,I did exactly what you told me to do and still no banana! But I will tell you that I went crazy a few days ago,trying to get this resolved on my own and I deleted things that may not should have been deleted.LOL As you can probably tell,I just know enough about computers to be dangerous.hahahhahaha As a matter of fact,the jury is still out as to whether ******* women from Oklahoma,like me,should even have one of the dern things.lol


----------



## michaeldrivas1

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

LOL it happens like this at times! Go here and press agree and when the next page appears click on run,


http://us.creative.com/support/down...e=WebCam+Instant&filetype=3&OSName=Windows+XP


----------



## michaeldrivas1

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*



TerriShares said:


> Michael,I did exactly what you told me to do and still no banana! But I will tell you that I went crazy a few days ago,trying to get this resolved on my own and I deleted things that may not should have been deleted.LOL As you can probably tell,I just know enough about computers to be dangerous.hahahhahaha As a matter of fact,the jury is still out as to whether ******* women from Oklahoma,like me,should even have one of the dern things.lol


that was some funny stuff there red neck woman! :biggrinje


----------



## michaeldrivas1

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

Got this info from a good friend--- A pal---- a bro----- lol

Go to the Windows Update Site and select "Custom"...it'll detect the Creative Webcam and call it something else...not to worry about that and just install the driver...Hey Presto it works. Try it red neck the info came from someone who knows! lol and he's probably cracking up now reading this thread.... Let us both know how you make out!

Thx Dave T haha


----------



## TerriShares

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

Michael and Dave,you guys(or in ******* language,YALL)have made me happier than a tornado in a trailer park!!! It works!!!! I am one happy ******* woman!!!! Now,my 2 yr old grandson will be so happy when he wakes up from his nap today.The little man has been so sad because he could hear me but not see me.His parents moved to Connecticut from Oklahoma and actually took him too! Can you believe that?? lol If you two ever come to Oklahoma,I could use your help here.My neighbors just bought a new house and we need to take the wheels off of it.And now that my webcam is working,we can post it on Youtube! Yee Haw!!!!!!


----------



## michaeldrivas1

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

We aim to please for your enjoyment of making your grandson a happy little ******* camper......hahaha And by the way I might be a ******* too because I no longer drink wine ever since the screw cap got caught up my nose.

I'll tell Dave the good news or maybe he'll show his self and tell you him self!


----------



## TerriShares

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

Michael,that wine cap thing sounds dangerous-be careful! As for myself,I like a good game of,"Take a big swig of beer and try to burp your name game"! Whooo hooo! I'm just glad my name ain't Samantha or I'd never win. P.S.Thanks again Dave!


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*

All Part of The Service! :grin:

I'm glad that its all sorted. :4-clap:


----------



## michaeldrivas1

Why theres Dave! hehe


----------



## absy909

http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=8179
Worked for me, creative labs VF0040 cam.


----------



## nibletxxx

im not having any luck finding driver for my cam which is vf0040 but i went to theses sites and nothing please help


----------



## TerriShares

Maybe I can help you with this problem since I somehow managed to get mine to work.Let me know if you are still having this problem and I will do whatever I can possibly do to help you.


----------



## kary01

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*



michaeldrivas1 said:


> WCIS_PCDrv_US_1_01_02_0729.EXE this is the driver you need and should work fine.
> 
> http://us.creative.com/support/down...type=&filename=WCIS_PCDrv_US_1_01_02_0729.EXE
> 
> Please write back and let me know how you made out!


omg nothing works! someone please help me!


----------



## Wofty

This is the correct link for the Driver and software needed for the Creative Webcam instant (VF-0040)

http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=218&subCatID=847&prodID=10410&prodName=WebCam%20Instant&subCatName=WebCam%20Series&CatName=Web+Cameras

You will need to download the Driver which is applicable to your system, 32bit or 64bit.

64 BIT:
Creative WebCam Instant x64 driver Version 2.00.04.0825 
Filesize : 2.06 MB - Release date : 28 Sep 05 
File Name : WCIS_PCDrv_US_2_00_04_0825.EXE 
This is the latest driver release for Creative WebCam Instant.

32 BIT: 
Creative WebCam Instant driver update v1.01.02.0729 
Filesize : 617.74 KB - Release date : 31 Aug 04 
File Name : WCIS_PCDrv_US_1_01_02_0729.EXE 
This is the latest driver release for Creative WebCam Instant.

Requirements:

Microsoft Windows® XP, Windows 2000, Windows Millennium (Me) or Windows 98/98 Second Edition (SE).
Notes:

This driver is WHQL certified and is tested on Creative WebCam Instant only.

Then you will need to download and install the software to use this Webcam.

Creative WebCam Center 1.71.02 
Filesize : 23.77 MB - Release date : 13 Jan 06 

I have just downloaded both of these 2 files, change the compatability to Win XP and run them as Administrator, due to the fact that I'm on Vista.

All worked fine, even though the webcam is rubbish and old 

Regards

Wofty


----------



## seenu11031986

*Re: need driver for Creative Webcam vf 0040*



michaeldrivas1 said:


> Try this right click first on download and then click on properties find the tab that says compatibility select on windows 98.... See if it will install then. I'll be on for a bit so let me know if it worked and if not we''ll work it out.


hi yar.
i have same problem in pc.web cam.


----------



## chaitanya8

thanks wofty

webcam is now working fine...ofcourse even if its rubbish nd old


----------



## vanas

TerriShares said:


> I lost my installation CD for my Creative Webcam,vf-0040.It is not on the Creative website because it is over 3 years old.I have googled it to no avail for the past 3 nights.It is driving me insane!! I would be eternaly grateful if someone can help me.
> Terri


----------



## Tanrasin

>.< what does it mean when it says The product you have selected has been classified as 'End of Service Life'. 
GRRRR this computer hates my guts .. any help PLZZZZZ


----------

